# Poor Hippies



## Greystoke (Jan 29, 2010)

This may have already been posted somewhere on here, but I just saw it for the first time and I am in tears....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roFB7bGCAgc&feature=video_response


----------



## Torin (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a joke right? I sure hope they aren't for real.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 29, 2010)

In tears....From laughing!!! Stupid hippies! These are just like the imbeciles that we had to deal with when I was Falling Timber in Humboldt County CA.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 29, 2010)

Torin said:


> That's a joke right? I sure hope they aren't for real.



They are a joke! But they weren't joking! Amazing that some people will buy into these morons' ideologies :deadhorse:


----------



## Torin (Jan 29, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> In tears....From laughing!!! Stupid hippies! These are just like the imbeciles that we had to deal with when I was Falling Timber in Humboldt County CA.


Serious? There are people out there like this?!


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 29, 2010)

Torin said:


> Serious? There are people out there like this?!



You bet there are! Like I said, I fell timber in Northern California, Humboldt County...was there for four years, and had to deal with hippies just like these, on a regular basis!


----------



## Torin (Jan 29, 2010)

I had to rep ya for having the patience to deal with them. I might have snapped.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 29, 2010)

Can you imagine those people around christmas time! :hmm3grin2orange:


What do you suppose their houses are framed with? Or furniture or cabinets are built with? 

The scariest part is, those people are allowed to vote! They may be on the extreme left, but there are many more that are not that far off.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd give a lot of money to be there with a chainsaw when they started screaming. I'd topple 4 acres of trees before they could eat a bean curd.


----------



## ktriebol (Jan 29, 2010)

I always wondered how a forest was different from a farm crop. They both are born, live, and are harvested. The forest just takes longer. Nobody ever seems to cry for the farm crop.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 29, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Your analogy falls a little short of the mark!



LOL...Better have some more coffee Dan.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 29, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> You bet there are! Like I said, I fell timber in Northern California, Humboldt County...was there for four years, and had to deal with hippies just like these, on a regular basis!



I was born and raised in Humboldt County. I started logging there. When the hippies first showed up we all kind of laughed and didn't take them too seriously. That was a mistake.

The media loves them and they play to the media. The media broadcasts their lunacy and people all over the world start believing the hippy message that any kind of logging is evil. The hippies come and go but their message and their goal is crystal clear...and it's listened to and taken as gospel by well meaning but uninformed people everywhere.

I don't regret one single OG redwood that I ever put on the ground. I do regret that we let a bunch of kids with bad ideas get their foot in the door and begin the ruin of what was once a great way of life.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 29, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I was born and raised in Humboldt County. I started logging there. When the hippies first showed up we all kind of laughed and didn't take them too seriously. That was a mistake.
> 
> The media loves them and they play to the media. The media broadcasts their lunacy and people all over the world start believing the hippy message that any kind of logging is evil. The hippies come and go but their message and their goal is crystal clear...and it's listened to and taken as gospel by well meaning but uninformed people everywhere.
> 
> I don't regret one single OG redwood that I ever put on the ground. I do regret that we let a bunch of kids with bad ideas get their foot in the door and begin the ruin of what was once a great way of life.



Good post Bob! Somebody rep him for me please! The luna/Julia Butterfly circus went way too far, and the media was so biased when they showed her on Dateline NBC. Now everybody thinks she is some kind of hero! Columbia was the outfit hired to log all the trees around "LUNA", and my friends and co-workers were the ones that cut the trees on that job(I showed up mid '99, right after they did that job). One of my buddies had a video of "all wise" and "all knowing" Julia butterfly sitting on a five gallon bucket/toilet, and waving to them, saying a lot of nonsense...kinda funny how that stuff never gets seen in the media? Also never gets reported what a mess these maggots leave beneath their little tree houses? It was disgusting! Trash, feces...Just the smell around their little nests would make you vomit! Alright, I am done ranting :rant: better go to the weight room and release some aggression! :bang:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cody,

I've seen that before. . . Don't wanna hear it again.

We have smarter Green Nazi's in these parts. . . Instead of wailing like idiots in front of a camera, they're active in writing legislation, letters, and all around underhandedness.

One letter shuts a sale down now. :rant:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 29, 2010)

Hippies and tree huggers are the only people who don't understand sustainable forestry. Instead of crying for trees they should be looking for a new F-in hobby.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 29, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Cody,
> 
> I've seen that before. . . Don't wanna hear it again.
> 
> ...



It's the same thing here. We don't see the protesters and organized demonstrations like there used to be. 

The anti-logging people have gotten political. Lawsuits, injunctions issued by sympathetic judges, negative public comment on THPs, and appeals to all the public agencies involved in logging that are scared of offending the tree huggers have taken the place of outright public demonstration.

At least the demonstrators were up front and in your face. I didn't agree with anything they were trying to accomplish but they had the guts to stand right up and tell you where they stood and what they believed in. Now the sneaky bastards hide behind attorneys and preservationist groups to further their agenda...and they're good at it.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 29, 2010)

People like this are highly dangerous, they will lie, hurt, steal, & what ever else to get there way.

They are all insane if you ask me..


----------



## olyman (Jan 29, 2010)

056 kid said:


> People like this are highly dangerous, they will lie, hurt, steal, & what ever else to get there way.
> 
> They are all insane if you ask me..



i wonder how many of them are leftists leaners in their beliefs???????


----------



## slowp (Jan 29, 2010)

There were a couple of alternative lifestyle women who I had to take out and pretend to listen and be concerned. They were upset that the trees probably suffer and could feel the bad vibrations of the equipment that was coming to kill them. 

After that, when I saw them around the office, I would hum Good Vibrations.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 29, 2010)

Who cares what trees feel? Slowp you should have told them about how much they must have screamed back when the fallers still used cross cut saws.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hippies. Wipe with plastic and live in mud huts. Dont take a bath because it may upset the natural order of things. Wonder if they know how many products they do use that come from trees in one way or the other.:censored: a bunch of hippies.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 29, 2010)

I hate to use a Hitler reference but... he should have set his sights on tree huggers.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 29, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> I hate to use a Hitler reference but... he should have set his sights on tree huggers.



Did you just call me a Nazi?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 29, 2010)

Not unless you want to be one.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cop out. I have an opnion, and you dont like it. Fine with me.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 29, 2010)

I never said that I don't like your opinion, I'm not sure where you got that idea. Just agreeing with ya


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gologit said:


> It's the same thing here. We don't see the protesters and organized demonstrations like there used to be.
> 
> The anti-logging people have gotten political. Lawsuits, injunctions issued by sympathetic judges, negative public comment on THPs, and appeals to all the public agencies involved in logging that are scared of offending the tree huggers have taken the place of outright public demonstration.
> 
> At least the demonstrators were up front and in your face. I didn't agree with anything they were trying to accomplish but they had the guts to stand right up and tell you where they stood and what they believed in. Now the sneaky bastards hide behind attorneys and preservationist groups to further their agenda...and they're good at it.



No joke Bob. . . My old man worked for the FS in the 70's. He said he worked with a bunch of dirty hippies -- they were real open with him on their agenda. 

They told him they'd start off as grunts and work their way to the top, then they could effect real change by being FS big-dogs'. Once in high positions, they could close/gate roads, make kelly-humps, tank traps, reclaim roads, and make it real hard for loggers to work.

40 years later, and looky what has happened.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> I hate to use a Hitler reference but... he should have set his sights on tree huggers.



Speaking of Hitler, he used environmental issues to help springboard himself into power. He was all about the Earth, and making sure us humans didn't hurt it. 

The resulting legislation, rules, regs, etc gave him more control over the natural resources of Germany.

True fax.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wonder if the plants they smoke scream too!

A better ending to the video would be a large widowmaker falling on them.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 29, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> No joke Bob. . . My old man worked for the FS in the 70's. He said he worked with a bunch of dirty hippies -- they were real open with him on their agenda.
> 
> They told him they'd start off as grunts and work their way to the top, then they could effect real change by being FS big-dogs'. Once in high positions, they could close/gate roads, make kelly-humps, tank traps, reclaim roads, and make it real hard for loggers to work.
> 
> 40 years later, and looky what has happened.



That's pretty much what happened, except a few of them who are somewhat intelligent figured out that they could increase their power base by leverage "select" logging sales and pat the backs of good old boys in the community. I know several reformed environmentalists that traded their Birkenstocks and dredlocks for a big house on the hill and a Lexus SUV.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> That's pretty much what happened, except a few of them who are somewhat intelligent figured out that they could increase their power base by leverage "select" logging sales and pat the backs of good old boys in the community. I know several reformed environmentalists that traded their Birkenstocks and dredlocks for a big house on the hill and a Lexus SUV.



Yup, which tells ya what kind of people they really are.

Even if I don't agree with someone, but they stand firm on their convictions, I respect them.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 29, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Yup, which tells ya what kind of people they really are.
> 
> Even if I don't agree with someone, but they stand firm on their convictions, I respect them.



Kinda reminds me of the FOB (Friends of the Bitterroot) that went to a local mill here in the mid 90's and wanted to buy some lumber to improve her large wood framed and sided home up in the hills...anyhow, the mill owner knew who she was and refused to sell to her. When she asked why???He just smiled and pointed to the tree covered mountains and said "see all of those trees on that mountain"? "There is your lumber! Go and Get it". Of course that mill shut down not long after that, but I would have loved to have seen her face


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Kinda reminds me of the FOB (Friends of the Bitterroot) that went to a local mill here in the mid 90's and wanted to buy some lumber to improve her large wood framed and sided home up in the hills...anyhow, the mill owner knew who she was and refused to sell to her. When she asked why???He just smiled and pointed to the tree covered mountains and said "see all of those trees on that mountain"? "There is your lumber! Go and Get it". Of course that mill shut down not long after that, but I would have loved to have seen her face



That would have been awesome to see. . . Friends of the Bitterroot I am very familiar with. . . We have about 20 greenie groups up here too.

They should all be shipped to the moon. . . No trees there for us to cut, so they'd be happy there.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 29, 2010)

Torin said:


> Serious? There are people out there like this?!






Yes, there are. This should scare you. Serious? VERY. These people are INSANE. They are not just mistaken, they are disconnected from reality.

These folks have killed before, and they will kill again.

I mean kill, as in, MURDER. People.


----------



## clearance (Jan 29, 2010)

*Culls*

They are here too, bigtime, actually, sad to say, they have won. All they do is stop everything, be it logging, mining, whatever. Communities are decimated, families have to move, business is destroyed or forced to downsize. And they want the government to spend more money on all kinds of things. Where does the money come from? Culls.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 29, 2010)

Didnt you call me o56 Cull?



Now I am really insulted!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Didnt you call me o56 Cull?
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am really insulted!



You can be insulted??


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 29, 2010)

their nuts wants me to go do a big removal tom trees


----------



## crackajeff (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonder if they used tissues to wipe their tears?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 30, 2010)

Hippies. I don't know where to begin.

I saw some protesting in front of Frank Riggs office in Eureka, I parked my beater pickup on the sidewalk and was running roughshod through them when one of Riggs' people came out and told me that they had just called the cops. I was invited in the front door, shook hands with the Congresscritter and was invited out the back door. This was prior to the infamous pepper spray incident.


----------



## slowp (Jan 30, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yes, there are. This should scare you. Serious? VERY. These people are INSANE. They are not just mistaken, they are disconnected from reality.
> 
> These folks have killed before, and they will kill again.
> 
> I mean kill, as in, MURDER. People.



Where? When did they murder anybody other than themselves? One idiot ran under a tree that was felled in N. Collyfonia and was killed. I'd call it suicide. 

The main ones I've been around, the leaders, were trust fund kids. They grew up in fairly wealthy homes and so were able to take on their cause. After going through the active protest stage-tree sitting, chaining themselves to gates, etc. they needed to go more mainstream, and a lot have gone back to school and now have advanced degrees in Forestry. They've never worked in the woods and have no experience, but they have that piece of paper saying they are experts, and they are taken seriously as experts. 

I have to take them on field trips. They show up late. I tell them we need to go down into the brush so they can see what happens in the real world, they tell me they don't have time and already know because they read about it in school. I have to be nice to them. For you guys, the local group has what one mill honcho said was "so cute, you don't want to argue with her" woman in charge. They don't argue with her. 

Then I have to go through paperwork, with their recommendations of how they want a unit logged. I usually have to close the door to my office because I spew some bad language. I go to work with a red pen. :bang:


----------



## captainsteep (Jan 30, 2010)

*hippies*

thats what happens when you smoke to much crack and eat acid then go out and eat the roots and mushrooms


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 30, 2010)

slowp said:


> Where? When did they murder anybody other than themselves?



Earth First is the #1 domestic terrorist organization in the United States.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Earth First is the #1 domestic terrorist organization in the United States.



Maybe. But have they killed anybody? Granted, they're one of the most vocal and extreme of the Eco-Terrorist groups but there are other, quieter organizations that do just as much damage. They're the ones we _really_ worry about. 

EF likes to make lots of noise, put on a real show, and get lots of media attention. That's a good thing...it makes them more identifiable. It's great when your enemy not only openly declares his intentions but makes his face known to all.

The real problem with Eco-Terrorists are the ones who just quietly slip in, do their damage, and slip out. They're not after publicity...they just want to cause as much harm as possible. They look like anybody else and they never draw attention to themselves. Those are the ones I worry about.


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I spied Kneejerk in the group.


----------



## slowp (Jan 30, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Earth First is the #1 domestic terrorist organization in the United States.



I doubt that. I've even been to one of their meetings. I didn't like sitting on a floor. At the time 1990, they were telling their folks to quit spiking trees as it didn't "hurt the big corporations." They also said to leave chainsaws alone and stick to vandalizing the feller bunchers because, "they rip giant redwoods out by their roots." At this point I couldn't hold it any longer and started laughing. 

Then I had to give them a lecture on logging systems and left their meeting. By the way, they advertised their meeting in the campus newspaper. Not very many people showed up. 

They haven't murdered anyone that I know of. Caused financial problems, yes, violence, no, other than dropping jugs of pee onto people below their trees.


----------



## Mud23609 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice people.

http://www.mega.nu/ampp/efdm/efdm.html

Several snowmobiles were hurt up here a few years back and one killed (A 15 year old girl). Commonly believed to be members of earth first or a sister group Earth Liberation Front that set the traps.

Another article on them.

http://www.activistcash.com/organization_blackeye.cfm?oid=271

These people are nuts.

While most of there members are non violent (albeit a bit out in left field) there are a few that act in the name of the group that are truly dangerous.


----------



## IcePick (Jan 30, 2010)

I have no sources to cite, but if memory serves me, I thought I heard a story years and years ago about some hippie terrorists tampering with the brakes on a logging truck, causing an accident that claimed the life of that log truck driver.

It could have been speculation at the time that they were tampered with, or they could have just failed, I don't remember hearing about any follow up news.

Hippies are unpleasant people, my wife has turned into one over the years, and we have just recently separated.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 30, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> She sounds like a smart lady.



OOOhhh, BURN!


----------



## IcePick (Jan 30, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> She sounds like a smart lady.



Yeah, I guess she is smart...and unpleasant, you want her number treeco?


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Didnt you call me o56 Cull?
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am really insulted!


.
Did you do something to Clearance to cause him to call you a cull ....

. Ya don,t want to be called a cull .

.Thats about the worst thing you can call someone in the brush ...????????????
.
.Did I miss something here ?


----------



## clearance (Feb 8, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> Did you do something to Clearance to cause him to call you a cull ....
> 
> . Ya don,t want to be called a cull .
> ...



I don't know what is up with him, he never did nothing to me, or me too him. Anyways, yes, cull is on helf of an insult, if you understand what it means of course, had to explain it before. I know a few, oh well.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 8, 2010)

You had to explain it to someone ,, My word , how dumb can they be ??????.
. I think 56 is a pretty good guy ... Young and full of piss and vinegar !!!


----------



## belgian (Feb 8, 2010)

ktriebol said:


> I always wondered how a forest was different from a farm crop. They both are born, live, and are harvested. The forest just takes longer. Nobody ever seems to cry for the farm crop.



Wait a minute my friend, you seem to be way too rational there, that sounds even like logic....

can't have that of course...otherwise there would be no need for politics and their hidden agenda's. I wonder who sponsors these lunatics sobbing for trees.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 8, 2010)

I just spit my coffee all over the kitchen table. Thats a good laugh right there.


----------



## olyman (Feb 8, 2010)

Gologit said:


> LOL...Better have some more coffee Dan.



and a bottle of meds


----------



## olyman (Feb 8, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> That would have been awesome to see. . . Friends of the Bitterroot I am very familiar with. . . We have about 20 greenie groups up here too.
> 
> They should all be shipped to the moon. . . No trees there for us to cut, so they'd be happy there.


----------



## olyman (Feb 8, 2010)

QUOTE=Kingfisher;1997888]I think I spied Kneejerk in the group.[/QUOTE]
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## olyman (Feb 8, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> She sounds like a smart lady.



and your a azzzzzz of the highest order--hes going thru hell right now--and you as a gold spoon child--ridicule him for it--a real looser--just make sure you keep kissing your relations rear--or has it been all handed over to you??----and you may lose it all also--looser--and if we hear of it here on the forum--well all laugh you out of dodge--like some of us are still laughing at you no longer being a azzz for a mod--crier,gold spoon spastic


----------

